# Two brothers starting a photography company



## APCCreations (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello everyone!


APC Creations, LLC started over a lunch between brothers. One brother has a passion for photography and traveling the Great Lakes State. The other brother newly initiated into the world of online marketing with a passion for all-things technology. Blending both talents - APC Creations was born.

*You can visit our website here http://apccreations.com.*

Since neither of us had much experience with web design or programming, we chose to go with a Wordpress site that we would customize.  We tend to like it, but are constantly trying to come up with ways to improve it.

We've launched numerous social media marketing campaigns and update those fairly often.  We decided to run our store on Etsy.  It has a customer base which we wouldn't have been able to reach as quickly if we started a store on our website.  In the future we may be inclined to do that, but as of now it's all about exposure.

*Here is our Etsy Great Lakes Great Memories by APCCreations on Etsy*



Thank you all for your time and have a wonderful day!

- APC Creations, LLC
​


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## APCCreations (Jan 11, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Good luck with your venture!



Thank you! As long as we're having fun - we think it's a worthwhile excursion.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck! You might want to re-consider some of the images on your sight if you truly want to be professional. For instance.. those selective color images? Probably not the best idea. You also might not want to advertise that you took many of those with a Kodak Easyshare.... Most people won't have a clue.. but those that do, will find that amusing. Heavy saturation should be used sparingly also.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 11, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Good luck! You might want to re-consider some of the images on your sight if you truly want to be professional. For instance.. those selective color images? Probably not the best idea. You also might not want to advertise that you took many of those with a Kodak Easyshare.... Most people won't have a clue.. but those that do, will find that amusing. Heavy saturation should be used sparingly also.



Agreed. 

Definitly loose the Kodak easy share as being listed as equipment used. Your going to loose a lot of dread ability by listing it. 

As for the images. I love landscapes but found vary few in your gallery appealing. 

The selective color shots were distracting. The one with the seagulls following your boat has an extremely uneven horizon. Your flower has way to much distracting elements in focus behind the flower. One if your beach shots had a sign that takes away from the nature feel. None of the sky's in your images are all that attractive. 

I'm going to be extremely blunt and say most look like vary average point and shoot photos. 

I understand you want to put a large selection for people to choose from but in doing so you actually hurt yourself.  You have some nice images but they are buried in lots of sub par images. By including so many sub par images you bring down the value and quality of the whole and people leave thinking less of your work as a whole and they tend to not stick around and look long enough to find the good images. And yes you do have a few good images.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2013)

I clicked on the link to your web site.

The first image I saw was Snow Time.

Snow is white. In the photo the snow is gray.

The reflected light meter in your camera is calibrated based on the understanding that the reflectance in most scenes averages out to be 12% to 18% reflective.
When a scene is more reflective than that, like snow or a image frame filled mostly with a broad full length wedding dress, the camera's light meter under exposes the scene.
In that type of situation the photographer has to add exposure to compensate for the the calibration of the camera's reflected light meter.

The way to accurately judge the exposure of a digital photo is to look at the images histogram.

While the marketing and promotional aspects of your business may generate sales, eventually the quality of the product(s) you offer will determine repeat business.
Repeat business is what is needed to stay in business.

Here are some links to tutorial information related to some of the basic, fundamental concepts I have mentioned.
Understanding Camera Metering and Exposure
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Tones and Contrast
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Luminosity and Color
Tutorials &#8211; Sharpness
Using the Photoshop Levels Tool
Using the Photoshop Curves Tool

The prices you have posted will probably not cover your actual non-reimbursed expenses. Your non-reimbursed expenses include a lot more than just your cost of a print.
Raising prices is one of the most difficult tasks a business can undertake, because raising prices pretty muh means abandoning your current customer base and building an entirely new customer base.


----------

